# Number of Braxton Hicks a day



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi there
I seem to get between 10 - 20 bh's a day and have done for a couple of weeks, is this too many?  They arent painful just very tight.
Thank you for your help.
Ruth
x


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Totally normal!  

Jan


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Jan - what would we do without you.


----------

